# Insurance



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All, 

I was with sky insurance and now got few quotes on my r34 GTT.

They are around £550 with 9 years ncb , 28 and few mods

I live in London. does that sound reasonable ?

Where else would you try ? I have tried Adrian flux, sky and keith mitchell


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I better get something similar cos that sounds awesome to me!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm 40 with same ncb and standard car besides wheels exhaust an filter

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

what price?

what other insurers should i try ?



adrian flux useless though


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've just gone with Adrian Flux, £280 all mods declared.


----------



## CHRISSID6 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm currently with adrian flux well until tomorrow on my r33 gtst and it's gone up with a bang. I'm 34 13 years no claims and usual mods. Air and exhaust. 
Still waiting on their best offer as direct line was only £350 fully comp.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

£1400 here for a 34gtr all mods declared (im pretty sure it wouldn't be much cheaper for me to insure a gtt) , 4yr no claims and 21 y/o so your quote doesn't seem too bad


----------

